# Nerve XC vs. AM



## HaakeBekk (17. August 2009)

Moin, 

auch wenn der neu-kauf noch etwas aussteht hoffe ich das ihr mir mal erklären könnt was die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem AM und XC sind - abgesehen von dem leichten Mehrgewicht beim AM und dafür auch das mehr an Federweg. 

Vielleicht auch in Bezug darauf welches Bike Einsteigerfreundlicher ist - komme vom RR und will aufs MTB wechseln da ich durch einen Umzug zum ersten mal im Leben Berge am Horizont habe


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Das XC ist fürs gleiche Geld geringfügig besser ausgestattet, da ja die TALAS auch etwas teurer als die F120 ist. Den Rest hast du ja schon erwähnt. 

Kommt halt immer drauf an was du fahren willst. Wenn du nur RR kennst wird dir ein Fully so oder so merkwürdig vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaakeBekk (17. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an was du fahren willst.



Das isses ja, ich will keine Rennsemmel. Dafür bin ich wohl zu alt. Einsatzgebiet soll hauptsächlich Odenwald sein (Melibokus, Frankenstein usw.) aber auch Wochenendtouren am Alpenrand (Schwangau, Karwendel usw.)

Und natürlich als Motivator nen geführter Alpencross (wenn wir fit genug sind).


----------



## T!ll (17. August 2009)

Da machst du mit dem XC eigentlich nix falsch, das taugt gleichermaßen fürs bergauf- wie fürs bergabfahren.
Das AM hat ja wie gesagt mehr Federweg und ist einen Tick mehr aufs abfahren ausgelegt, kommt halt drauf an ob man anspruchsvolle Trails und Downhills fahren will (AM) oder ob man eher einen allround orientieren Tourer sucht (XC).


----------



## KannY (17. August 2009)

Servus,

Bin auch des öfteren am Franeknstein unterwegs und wenn es dir darum geht ein Bike für den Odenwald und leichte Gebirgstouren zu finden dann greif zu XC. Das reicht vollkommen für die Trails im Odenwald und auch in den Alpen. 
Ich selbst fahr zwar ein AM 9.0 aber die 20mm mehr an Federweg machen da nicht den unterschied. Ein Bekannter von mir kommt mit seinem XC da genauso locker runter und für den geplanten einsatzbereich is das XC optimal.

Ein unterschied fällt mir jetzt allerdings noch ein und zwar die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition auf dem AM. 
Am besten wäre es du testest die Bikes mal probe dann kannste es selbst am besten entscheiden und Koblenz ia ja auch net so weit weg ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Dies XC hat diese Wege genau drei Tage überlebt, dann wurde es durch Abflug endgültig zerstört. Etwas mehr Federweg hätte den Abflug ggfs. verhindert....
Bild: checkb Fahrer: Dirk


----------



## T!ll (17. August 2009)

Gibts da noch mehr Infos zu? Wann wo wie passiert?


----------



## KannY (17. August 2009)

@cxfahrer
Wie du schon richtig sagst es ist nach nem Abflug zerstört worden. Aber ein Abflug kann dir mit jedem Bike passieren die frage ist eben nur wie es aufkommt und was dabei zu bruch geht. Ein schlag auf ne blöde stelle und der beste Rahmen is dahin.....

Ich will jetzt hier nicht anfangen zu mekkern aber sowas kann immer mal passieren und so viel dünner is der XC Rahmen jetzt auch nicht....


----------



## 525Rainer (17. August 2009)

die strecke sieht nach downhill aus. das ist einfach der falsche einsatzbereich.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Das Bike ging auf dem Kohlern 3er endgültig kaputt, weil es beim Abflug dumm auf nen Stein gefallen ist (Knick im Unterrohr) - klar wäre da jedes andere Bike genauso zerschellt, aber mit etwas mehr Federweg wäre das wohl nicht passiert. 
Das Bild ist in Latsch. Da ist ihm bloss das Schaltwerk abgerissen und das grosse Kettenblatt rund geworden. Er dachte damals halt, was mit nem Bighit geht geht auch mit dem XC....

Mehr Federweg auf solchen Wegen = mehr Kontrolle.


----------



## johnnyg (17. August 2009)

Hey, ich bin auch schon öfters am Frankenstein und Melibokus mit meinem XC 2007 gefahren, geht eigentlich ohne Probleme aber bei einigen Trails dort kommt das Bike klar an seine Grenzen. Einfach überall drüber Bügeln geht halt nicht, man muss schon aufpassen wo man langfährt. Letztens gab es eine Situation in der mir ein AM lieber gewesen wäre und ich am Ende froh war, dass ich mit dem XC heil unten angekommen bin. Ich hatte dort einen von mir noch nicht befahrenen Singletrail ausprobiert, der ganz gut abging und auf jeden Fall eher was für ein AM war und ist.
Wenn du dort nur auf den Forstautobahnen oder den sanften Trails hoch und runter fährst dann besorg dir ein XC, ansonsten würd ich dir zum AM raten, wenn du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist, bist du damit besser bedient und kannst auch mal im groberen Gelände ohne Angst deinen Spaß haben. 

Edit: Mein Gedanke galt eher der Stabilität des Rahmens und nicht dem Federweg, der reicht am XC auf jeden Fall für die Gegend. Die 2009er haben ja sowieso schon mehr als mein 2007er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (17. August 2009)

ich kenn viele die kommen auch vom rennradfahren. und grad als anfänger wenn man noch nicht so sicher im gelände ist sollte man ein rad nehmen das den ein oder anderen gelegentlichen sturz mitmacht. soweit ich weiss sind garantiemässig stürze erst ab dem tork abgedeckt? ein gewichtsoptimiertes tork würd ich einem nerve AM vorziehn.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Oder vielleicht doch lieber ein Helius ?


----------



## HaakeBekk (18. August 2009)

Um auf meine Ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen was für mich also besser wäre - auf dem AM sitze ich aufrechter == bequemer. Das wäre eine Entscheidungshilfe =)

Ob wir schwere Trails fahren werden weiß ich doch noch nicht weil es das erste MTB sein wird. Müssen wir dann sehen ob wir auf den Geschmack kommen (Frau fährt mit und brauch auch eines)


----------



## wartool (18. August 2009)

Ja.. auf dem Am sitzt man tendenziell bequemer (mein Empfinden) - auch die Geodaten verraten das...

Ich würde Dir zum AM raten, wenns auch mal ETWAS gemütlicher berghoch gehen soll.... das ganze musst Du aber entscheiden.. da Du aus dem RR-Sektor kommst, wo es ja mehr um Leistung geht. Diesen "Leistungsdruck" müsstest Du beim AM mehr einschränken, als beim XC.

Wenn Du Anfänger im Gelände bist würde ich ebenfalls zum AM raten - es "verzeiht" durch das mehr an Federweg und die aufrechtere Position beim trailigen Abfahren einfach mehr "Fehler", ohne, daß Du Dich gleich hinmauls...


----------



## ManuelP (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

kann mich nur den anderen anschließen. Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung, bin aber nicht ganz neu im Gelände.
Ich bin beide Bikes probegefahren (im Gelände). Die 20mm weniger Federweg haben mir beim XC nie gefehlt, und man merkt das es etwas agiler und straffer ist. Ich hab mich trotzdem für das AM entschieden, da es schon beim ersten draufsitzen bequemer war. Mein Bruder hat das XC und fährt exact das Gelände das ich fahre.

Das erste was ich am AM geändert habe waren die Laufräder. Hab jetzt ein paar DT Swiss 4.2D/240S Felgen mit nem Mountain King drauf. Dadurch beschleunigt es genauso schnell wie das XC von meinem Bruder.

Manuel

P.S.: wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, mach ne Probefahrt


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2009)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Um auf meine Ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen was für mich also besser wäre - auf dem AM sitze ich aufrechter == bequemer. Das wäre eine Entscheidungshilfe =)



Die Rahmen  vom AM und vom XC sind doch von der Geometrie identisch. Auch sonst sind die Rohre ähnlich dünnwandig. 
Wenn du die richtige Grösse (=Länge) wählst, kannst du durch einen kürzeren Vorbau noch etwas Kontrolle und Bequemlichkeit gewinnen. 
Aber es ist ein Irrglaube dass man Fully fährt weils bequem ist. 
Wenn du vom RR kommst, wirst du arge Probleme haben und das Fully wird dir als Kraftvernichtungsmaschine und Schaukelbude vorkommen, insbesondere das AM. Ich denke dass dir ein Hardtail besser gefallen wird.

Wenn du noch nicht weisst was später kommt, entweder Hardtail kaufen oder XC. Falls später technische Sachen Spass machen, besser dann noch ein richtiges Enduro kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaakeBekk (18. August 2009)

Ok ich fasse noch einmal zusammen: 

auf dem AM sitzt man etwas bequemer. 
das AM hat mehr Federweg und verzeiht daher eher Fahrfehler
das AM hat einen (etwas) stabileren Rahmen?!

so oder so ähnlich habe ich es bisher raus-gelesen. Ich komme zwar ürsprünglich vom RR Fahren aber das ist ein paar Jahre her. Fahren nur noch mit Touren/Straßenrädern derzeit also geht es nicht um Leistung! Eher der Weg ist das Ziel. 

Edit - ich bin eher ein Schwergewicht (1.97cm - 95 bis 105 KG je nach Training) - falls das noch hilft bei der Abwägung.


----------



## KannY (18. August 2009)

Ich empfehle dir ganz klar mal beide Räder Probe zu fahren, dann kannst du es am ehesten sehen was dir liegt und was nicht.
Wenn du sagst das du nun öfters im Odenwald unterwegs bist, geh ich mal davon aus das du auch in der Region wohnst und es nicht weit nach Koblenz hast. 
Die Stunde an Fahrzeit würde ich dann mal investieren und dort alle möglichkeiten durch testen. 

Das mit dem stabileren Rahmen beim AM lass ich jetzt mal so im Raum stehen, da es knapp 100gr unterschied bei den beiden Rädern sind gibt sich das nicht viel....


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. August 2009)

...also mein 'alter Herr' hat sich aus Bequemlichkeit/Sitzposition für das XC statt dem MR oder dem grand canyon entschieden. Auch das Argument 'fully' war in Sachen sich ab und an meldender Bandscheiben ein Argument. 140mm Federweg ala AM wollte er dann aber nicht da er eher "strampeln" im Fokus hat und nicht "bergabrollen" lassen. Gibt also durchaus für manche diese Kaufargumente!

Davon ab,  das 09er XC hat 20mm mehr Federweg als das 08er XC bzw. immer noch 20mm mehr als die aktuellen 09er MR die 100mm haben. Ich selbst finde das das XC auch ein sehr guter Allrounder ist mit dem man fast alles machen kann. Gerade durch die 20mm mehr Federweg die von 08 auf 09 dazu gekommen sind. Ein Freund von mir fährt das 08er XC mit 100mm, ein anderer das AM. Ich ein hardtail von canyon. Es waren /sind  also Vergleiche möglich.  

Schau dir einfach an, was "stuntzi" mit dem XC macht falls du an den Möglichkeiten des XC Zweifel hast - plan etwas Zeit zum 'lesen' ein  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=396385

Gruß

P.S. @cxfahrer - Klar ist das Bike schuld. Ist wie beim Tennis, da ist auch IMMER der Schläger schuld....


----------



## ManuelP (18. August 2009)

Ich denke das das XC, gerade wenn du vom RR kommst das Maximum an Federweg für dich sein sollte.
Ich würde mir auch mal das MR und vielleicht sogar das Hardtail näher ansehen.
Auch die flachere gestreckte Sitzposition ist für dich dann ja nichts neues.

Ist halt auch ne Frage der Budgets. Suchst du ein Bike für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre, dann würde ich erstmal ein Hardtail (möglichst leicht) nehmen. Dann kannst immer noch für schwereres Gelände nachrüsten.

manuel

P.S.: hab nen kurzen Bericht von meiner Probefahrt hier im Forum geschrieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2009)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Ok ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
> 
> auf dem AM sitzt man etwas bequemer.
> das AM hat mehr Federweg und verzeiht daher eher Fahrfehler
> ...



Da wirst du in jedem Fall Grösse XL brauchen, aber sonst ist es egal. 
Wie gesagt, der stuntzi  fährt alles mit dem XC. 

Das AM ist weder stabiler noch bequemer. Es hat lediglich MEHR FEDERWEG.

Und was das Alter angeht, mit Ü50 macht Freeriden erst richtig Spass  ! Wenn du am technischen Fahren Spass bekommst, wirst du ein Helius oder Torque o.Ä. nehmen müssen...


----------



## BillGehts (18. August 2009)

Das AM ist ein Bike was niemand wirklich braucht. Die Geometriedaten sind identisch, es ist lediglich schwerer und hat etwas mehr Federweg. Das Gewicht wirst Du sehr wohl am Berg deutlich spüren, den fehlenden Federweg aber mit Sicherheit nicht vermissen. 

Mein XC hat eine talas mit 90-130mm. Ich fahre sie ausschließlich in der 110mm Stellung. Viel wichtiger als der maximale Federweg ist eine stabile Gabel die den vorhandenen Federweg progressiv ausnutzt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. August 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Das AM ist ein Bike was niemand wirklich braucht. Die Geometriedaten sind identisch, es ist lediglich schwerer und hat etwas mehr Federweg. Das Gewicht wirst Du sehr wohl am Berg deutlich spüren, den fehlenden Federweg aber mit Sicherheit nicht vermissen.
> 
> Mein XC hat eine talas mit 90-130mm. Ich fahre sie ausschließlich in der 110mm Stellung. Viel wichtiger als der maximale Federweg ist eine stabile Gabel die den vorhandenen Federweg progressiv ausnutzt.



nur weil dir die 110 mm reichen, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass das am niemand braucht... vielleicht bringst du dein bike auch einfach nicht annähernd an seine grenzen und brauchst deswegen nicht mehr. 
auf die ganzen subjektiven aussagen hier von wegen das xc steht dem am in nichts nach kann man doch absolut nichts geben... das kommt immer noch drauf an, was man mit den bikes fährt. ich möchte jedenfalls auf keinen zentimeter federweg an meinem nerve es aus 2008 verzichten. dafür nutze ich den federweg zu konsequent aus.


----------



## the.saint (18. August 2009)

die zahlen der geometrie sind nahezu gleich, 
lenkwinkel (0,5grad) zum torque sinds dann nochmal 1grad....also durchaus ein unterschied, steuerrohr, streben sind anders

eine unterschiedliche geomtrie der rahmen ist trotzdem vorhanden, allein durch das weiter nach unten gezogene oberrohr und kürzere vorbauten

zudem ist das unterrohr mit einem größeren durchmesser ausgeführt, das sitzrohr ist von unten hoch ebenfalls dicker gestaltet..., insgesamt ist der tretlagerbereich mit nem tick mehr material versorgt 
100kg sind kein pappenstiel....

nichtsdestotrotz sind viele übereinstimmungen vorhanden, das ist richtig, diese bikes jedoch gleichzustellen halte ich für nicht korrekt

....und ein halbes kilo oder kilo mehr am berg merkt ottonormalfahrer höchst selten...ob 120 oder 140, merkt man auf nem verblockten trail allerdings sehr wohl
und wenn man am xc eine talas fährt wird der gewichtsvorteil auch nicht mehr so groß ausfallen...


achja und bei 100kg sind ja wohl 200er scheibe vorne und mind. 180er hinten pflicht...die gibts beim xc gar net, klar kann man nachrüsten....aber man kauft ja nich um dann gleich umzubauen...dann kann man gleich komplett selber aufbauen

bei 100kg würd ich eventuell fast von beiden nerves abraten...is einfach zu sehr leichtbau
rose granite chief is recht stabil, und ansonsten halt commencal, morewood, marin


----------



## 525Rainer (18. August 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach an, was "stuntzi" mit dem XC macht falls du an den Möglichkeiten des XC Zweifel hast - plan etwas Zeit zum 'lesen' ein  :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=396385



ich hab mir stunzis fotos in seinem profil angesehn. ist der hinterbau auf dem foto der eines XC`s?

nochmal zum ersteller des beitrags:
ich würd mein erstes mtb auf jedenfall probefahren. nicht einen möglichen einsatzbereich zusammendenken und in einem katalog die kategorie dazu auswählen. vielleicht erst mal ein gebrauchtes canyon und dann wenn man wirklich weiss was man will und spass dran hat eine gezielte neuanschaffung. wobei du mit einem nerve AM mit sicherheit nix falsch machst.


----------



## BillGehts (18. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> nur weil dir die 110 mm reichen, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass das am niemand braucht... vielleicht bringst du dein bike auch einfach nicht annähernd an seine grenzen und brauchst deswegen nicht mehr.
> auf die ganzen subjektiven aussagen hier von wegen das xc steht dem am in nichts nach kann man doch absolut nichts geben... das kommt immer noch drauf an, was man mit den bikes fährt. ich möchte jedenfalls auf keinen zentimeter federweg an meinem nerve es aus 2008 verzichten. dafür nutze ich den federweg zu konsequent aus.



Keine Bange, ich fahre dort noch mit dem Hardtail wo Du mit dem AM schon schiebst. 

Ich bleibe dabei, das AM braucht kein Mensch, ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (18. August 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Keine Bange, ich fahre dort noch mit dem Hardtail wo Du mit dem AM schon schiebst.



-Ohne Worte-


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. August 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Keine Bange, ich fahre dort noch mit dem Hardtail wo Du mit dem AM schon schiebst.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, das AM braucht kein Mensch, ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch.



meiner ist viel länger als deiner...


----------



## astral250 (18. August 2009)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Ok ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
> 
> auf dem AM sitzt man etwas bequemer.
> das AM hat mehr Federweg und verzeiht daher eher Fahrfehler
> ...



Hallo
Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich dir ein AM empfehlen da dort die grösseren Bremsen montiert sind. Vorne, je nach Modell, 200er Scheibe und hinten 180er Scheibe. 
Ich persönlich fahre ein AM 8.0 und bin von der Bremsleitstung begeistert. Mit deinem Gewicht hat eine 160er Scheibe (XC) hinten nichts zu suchen. 

Gruss


----------



## stardust1234 (19. August 2009)

Nimm das XC.
Wir haben gleiche Größe & gleiches Gewicht und Ich habe mir ein AM und ein XC gekauft.
Das AM macht einen robusteren Eindruck, d.h. wenn Du Bordsteine oder ähnliches vor Dir hast, dann fährst Du einfach...
Mit dem XC wirst Du dazu neigen, das Rad ein wenig anzuheben.

Insgesamt kann Ich Dir zum XC raten, ist m.e. die wesentlich besserer Wahl. Bremse etc. ist blödsinn, für 100kg überhaupt kein Problem.
Und für Deinen Einsatzzweck ist ein AM die falsche Wahl, gerade wenn Du vom RR umsteigen möchtest.


----------



## the.saint (19. August 2009)

bordsteine?? *hust*

also bei nr 1000hm abfahrt (serpentinen, usw.) bin ich durchaus froh wenn ich 200er scheiben habe...und ich wiege deutlich weniger...weil sonst verglast du dir recht schnell mal nen paar beläge...so biste immer herr der lage und hast bremspower wenn du sie dann brauchst

wie bereits erwähnt, eventuell macht auch ein anderes bike sinn...außer den nerves, vielleicht auch erstmal ein hardtail, für die fahrtechnik bringt einem das mehr

versender sind für einsteiger nicht immer ganz unproblematisch....


----------



## HaakeBekk (20. August 2009)

Hmm - ich stelle fest das selbst bei klar definierter Anforderung mir keiner sagen kann welches Bike für mich besser wäre oder was genau der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist. 

Außer >> Probefahren

habt ihr mir damit leider nicht weiter geholfen. Aber auch das ist eine wichtige Erkenntnis. Danke =)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2009)

technisch anspruchsvolle trails mit viel s2-s3 anteil -> nerve am

forststraßen, einfachere trails, überwiegend s0-s1, ab und zu s2 -> nerve xc

das ist meine meinung. klare ansagen wirst du hier nur von einzelnen bekommen.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2009)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> ....klar definierter Anforderung ...



aaaber:



HaakeBekk schrieb:


> .....
> Ob wir schwere Trails fahren werden weiß ich doch noch nicht weil es das erste MTB sein wird. Müssen wir dann sehen ob wir auf den Geschmack kommen (Frau fährt mit und brauch auch eines)



Sommerlochtroll


----------



## T!ll (20. August 2009)

Das XC wird für den Einstieg der beste Kompromiss sein. Früher oder später wirst du dann merken, ob du eher was leichteres haben willst Richtung Marathon-/Racefully oder ob du eher auf schwere Trails und Downhills stehst und ein Allmountain/Enduro haben willst.
Die Entscheidung musst du aber selbst treffen, hier kann ja keiner wissen, was du genau willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domineque (7. September 2009)

Will jetzt kein extra Thema aufmachen. 
Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. XC oder AM
Fahre bei meinen Touren im Spessart alle zwei Tage ca 800 Hm auf 2 Stunden und 40 km, sehr viel Berg hoch, dabei 60 % schotterwege und ca 20-30 % Walwege(ofter mal gut ausgewaschen) und Trails. Fahr auch gern mal Rückermaschinenwege runter. Nehm gern jeden noch so kleinen Sprung mit. 
Bin schon bei Canyon beide gefahren und war jetzt auch auf der Eurobike09 wo der Produktchef mir ehr zum XC rät aber selber AM bevorzugen würde. Jetzt bin ich noch dümmer wie zuvor

Hab beim AM nur bedenken wegen dem Rollwiederstand der 2,4 Reifen und dem 1kg mehrgewicht. Im gegenzug stören mich am XC die schwachen Felgen. Wiege 84 kg und fahr seit 2 Jahren ein Cube LTD Team mit 80 mm Recon Gabel. Nehm aber alles mit wo mein Kollege mit 140 mm runterfährt, weswegen meine Felgen öfter mal zentriert werden müssen. Gleiche sehr viel durch den Körpereinsatz aus. Würde ich da nicht auch mit 120 mm vom XC auskommen und dafür viel Gewicht sparen.

Warte aber auf die 2010 Modelle da hier der RP 23 mit Boostvalve verbaut ist der Toll sein soll. Auserdem 150 mm Gabel
Entscheide mich seit 1,5 Monaten täglich um 

PS: Bremsen die 2,4 Reifen so arg? Sind ja schon rissen dinger im vergleich zu meinen 2,25


----------



## Oshiki (7. September 2009)

Zu kannst das AM auch mit 2,25er Reifen fahren, wenn es unbedingt sein soll.


----------



## Centi (7. September 2009)

Bei dem was Du fährst, würde ich das XC nehmen. Denn die Reifen, die aufrechtere Haltung und den Kilo Gewicht merkst Du bergauf schon sehr. Andersrum, bergab sind 12cm gut ausreichend, und die zwei Zentimeter nutzen weniger als eine gute Fahrtechnik. An der würde ich auch mal feilen, wenn Du ständig die Felgen zentrieren musst. Also nicht mit Körpereinsatz (Lenker festhalten und durch), sondern mit Ideallinie fahren, über Hindernisse springen (nicht durchrammen)... dann halten auch die Felgen vom XC.

Bin beide schon gefahren und habe mich auch für das XC entschieden, obwohl ich im Allgäu wohne und eher extrem bergab fahre. Aber hoch muss man eben auch!

So, jetzt muss isch aufs Bike, bin sonst übrigens super zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Bikende Grüße

Christian


----------



## domineque (7. September 2009)

Mit körpereinsatz mein ich ja das ich nicht einfach überall durchbretter sonder versuch Ideal zu Fahren und mit dem Ganzen Körper mitzufedern. Nur sind halt die Momentanen 80mm echt nicht viel.

Das mit den 2,25 auf der AM Felge hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Ist jetzt auch nicht das Haupt kriterium


----------



## skydancer73 (8. September 2009)

domineque schrieb:


> Nehm aber alles mit wo mein Kollege mit 140 mm runterfährt, weswegen meine Felgen öfter mal zentriert werden müssen. Gleiche sehr viel durch den Körpereinsatz aus. Würde ich da nicht auch mit 120 mm vom XC auskommen und dafür viel Gewicht sparen.
> 
> Warte aber auf die 2010 Modelle da hier der RP 23 mit Boostvalve verbaut ist der Toll sein soll. Auserdem 150 mm Gabel
> Entscheide mich seit 1,5 Monaten täglich um


 
Jetzt verwirrst mich aber ganz schön.
Auf der einen Seite tendierst du zum XC mit 120mm und dann willst du auf die neuen Modelle wegen 150mm warten? 
Also das verstehe ich nicht so ganz und ist für mich ein Widerspruch! 
Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am Grübeln ob XC oder AM, wobei ich im Moment zu 80% beim AM bin.
Naja, bis dann die neuen Modelle verfügbar sind hast ja noch genug Zeit zum Modellhüpfen! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## domineque (8. September 2009)

Wollt keinen Verwirren... Warte  wegen dem Boost Velve, nicht wegen der 150mm Gabel...hab ich halt dazu geschrieben weil sie ja definitiv am 2010 AM dran ist. Auch sollen die Neuen Fox Gabeln 2010 noch ne Neuerung haben. Was fällt mir aber nicht genau ein. Find 150 ist schon ganz schön viel. Frage war ja braucht man überhaupt 140/150 mm??  
Aber wird wohl mein ganz eigener Kampf so wie ich das sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Keine Bange, ich fahre dort noch mit dem Hardtail wo Du mit dem AM schon schiebst.



hängt die nulpe immer noch hier im canyon forum rum?


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

@threadersteller:

dem mtb-anfänger würde ich (selbst vom 85mm-ht auf AM umgestiegen) auf alle fälle zum XC raten!!!!
erst wenn du an recht (das ist natürlich relativ!!!) technischen downhills gefallen findest zahlt sich der 1kg mehrgewicht des am aus! & wenn du, wie du schreibst, vom RR sektor kommst wird das mindestens 2, 3 jahre freizeitfahrerei dauern, bis dir das XC "zu klein" wird. ich selber bin bis jetzt mit dem AM noch nix gefahren, was ich mit dem HT nicht auch gepackt habe, der unterschied: es sind  halt die angstgeweiteten augen & die weissen handknöcheln vom HT nimmer da, nur ein breites grinsen! für mich liegt der wesentliche unterschied zw. XC & AM in der gabel: die absenkbarkeit bergauf ist mir sehr wichtig, & die 140mm bergab sind mir auch oft ganz recht. die 140mm hinten sind hauptsächlich für die vollgasfraktion, da würden mir 120 auch reichen.
(wer über die technischen downhills natürlich einfach drüberbrettert will nur ein torque.)


----------



## HaakeBekk (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist dabei nicht auch ein wenig meine Masse zu berücksichtigen? (Strunzi macht ja schließlich auch dauernd XC´s kaputt!)


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

nur sehr sehr bedingt! da dürften die 120kg burschen nur noch downhiller fahren?
rein durchs körpergewicht schrottest du den rahmen - egal ob xc oder am -  nur, wenn du bei sprüngen/landungen übertreibst oder vielleicht über sehr technische stellen mit absolutem vollgas drüberrast - ich gehe aber davon aus, daß du als mtb-anfänger von bikepark-ähnlichen aktionen doch 2-3 jahre entfernt bist (wenn du 35+ bist. bist du natürlich 18 siehts anders aus...). und wenn du das rad in die steine knallst & pech hast, sind sowohl xc- als auch am-rahmen hin. ich habe z.b. das gefühl, dass bei meinem am das oberrohr so dünnwandig ist, dass ich mit der hand eine delle reindrücken könnte, wenn ich mich recht bemühe.


----------



## ManuelP (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Gefühl hab ich auch.
Mein Bruder hat ein XC ich ein AM. Bei beiden darf man aber nicht gegen den Rahmen klopfen, hört sich ein bischen nach leerer Coladose an. Bisher halten die aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

wers übrigens noch nicht weiß: WEIT mehr als das bike - zählt der rider

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3998613"]Wienerwald on Vimeo[/ame]
oder:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6740877"]No Limits on Vimeo[/ame] (man beachte: singlespeed, starrbike! die stelle, wo er, nach dem hüpfer von der bank, die stufe -husarentempel, anninger- runterfährt - übrigens auch in
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4558456"]Friday fun on Vimeo[/ame]
kenne ich sehr gut, hab sie schon oft studiert: die ist absolut haarsträubend!)

@xc versus am: dem flacheren lenkwinkel gebe ich selbst natürlich den vorzug, vermutlich sind die 68,5° beim am auch mit gabel auf 120, auf 140 wäre er dann noch flacher


----------



## HaakeBekk (2. Oktober 2009)

Nun aber doch nochmal die Frage:

Was bringt 1KG weniger Gewicht am Bike wenn man selber knapp 110KG auf die Waage bringt (und eh kein Rennen fährt)?

Wiegen da die Vorteile der aufrechteren Sitzposition und der besseren Bremsen nicht das Mehrgewicht auf?

Mir doch egal ob ich ein paar Minuten mehr Bergauf brauche es soll nur Spass machen und Rückenschonend sein


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

@aufrechtere sitzposition: die ließe sich mit einem kürzeren vorbau leicht anpassen. oberrohrlänge vom am übrigens bei grösse M nur 5mm -also nix -kürzer als beim xc
@gewicht: das 1kg mehr sollte auch ich mit 74kg nicht merken, die 1,5kg meinem ht gegenüber merke ich aber deutlich. auf technischem terrain bergauf wird das aber mehr als wettgemacht durch die bessere traktion des gefederten hinterbaus & die 2,4er reifen (2,25 am ht) - 140mm bräuchte es aber dafür nicht, da tätens 100!
@bremsen: da hast du einen punkt! allerdings wirst du mit 160/180 auch eine zeit auskommen, & um die preisdifferenz von gleich ausgerüstetem xc - am bekommst du viele bremsscheiben &  adapter.

als mtb-einsteiger weißt du nicht, wohin du dich entwickeln wirst.
min. 75 - 80% der mtber sind "forststrassenheizer", dort machst du dich eigentlich schon mit dem xc lächerlich. & für den fall, dass du doch ein technischer-singletrail-junkie wirst: mit dem xc kommst du auch da ganz schön weit! Wenn du nicht ein echtes koordinationstalent bist (wie alt bist du?), denke ich, dass du schon allermindestens 3-4 jahre brauchen wirst, bis du mit dem xc wirklich nicht mehr "das auslangen" findest, >10h/woche am bike vorausgesetzt, sonst länger. & in 5 jahren ist sowieso ein neues rad fällig; ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie toll die dann sein werden...
nochmals: fürn mtb-einsteiger: SICHER nicht das am! (ausser du wohnst in innsbruck oder sonstwo, wos NUR schwieriges terrain gibt.
ratschläge von leuten, die dir ein torque empfehlen kannst du getrost vergessen. die leben anscheinend in ihrer welt...
p.s.: nix ist so gut um fahrtechnik zu lernen, wie wenig federweg!
eigentlich empfiehlt sich fürn einsteiger ein hardtail ...

er scheint nicht mehr zu brauchen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4715951"]The Next Level 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Nun aber doch nochmal die Frage:
> .... Rückenschonend ...



Aus leidiger eigener Erfahrung bleibt da nur eins - ein Hardtail. 
Von meinem ersten Fully habe ich sofort Rückenschmerzen bekommen, als ich vom RR umgestiegen bin mit jugendlichen 35.

Beim HT wird man nämlich gezwungen, bei grobem Gelände aus dem Sattel zu gehen, und nur das kräftigt die Rücken- und Unterschenkelmuskulatur ausreichend auf Dauer.
Eine Technik, die man auch mit den 170mm vom Torque dauernd braucht. 

Übrigens, wenn dir Mehrgewicht egal ist, das Torque ist eine gute Alternative, denn das ist für 95kg wirklich super steif. Und bergauf kann man damit auch noch einige CCler überholen..

Nein, im Ernst - ein gutes stabiles Hardtail kaufen. Wie wärs mit einem Banshee?


----------



## .t1mo (2. Oktober 2009)

ManuelP schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich auch.
> Mein Bruder hat ein XC ich ein AM. Bei beiden darf man aber nicht gegen den Rahmen klopfen, hört sich ein bischen nach leerer Coladose an. Bisher halten die aber ohne Probleme.



Ich bin vor 14 Tagen im Urlaub ein Liteville 301 gefahren und konnte mir, weil von meinem Canyon gewohnt, den Rahmenkopfer nicht verkneifen... es hört sich im mittleren Bereich des Oberrohres genauso an. Coladose!

Ist scheinbar nicht nur bei Canyon so 

Generell aber irgendwie doch beängstigend, wenn man sich überlegt, dass man den Rahmen bei einem unglücklichen Sturz in die Tonne kloppen kann, weil sich irgendetwas verzogen hat oder sich Dellen formen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (2. Oktober 2009)

......finde die Fahrtechnikvideos hammermäßig


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> ......finde die Fahrtechnikvideos hammermäßig



für absolute einsteiger sollte übrigens nicht unerwähnt bleiben:

leute mit solchem fahrkönnen wie in den videos sind allerhöchstens 0,01% der mtber!
ich fahr 2x/woche am anninger, kenne alle von dort gezeigten stellen, fahre ganzjährig, tw. mit sehr guten leuten in der gruppe: von denen kommt keiner auch nur annähernd an das gezeigte können. auf den videos sieht ausserdem alles, trotz erstklassiger kameraführung, viel einfacher aus: der anfang vom "no limits" video z.b., gleich nachdem er - bergauf -  den rwr markierten stein passiert, ist sauschwierig. mit dem hardtail hab ich da eine erfolgsquote von ca. 1/15 gehabt (jede woche 2x fahren...), mit dem am werd ich vielleicht auf 1/5 - mit mehr übung auf 1/3??? - kommen, sehr gute leute auf 90%. aber so wie der da mit dem starren singlespeeder rauffährt, das ist eine ganz andere kategorie rider.
nur für den fall, daß da der falsche eindruck entsteht, so könnts jeder können...


----------



## kalama (2. Oktober 2009)

ich stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen SCHWEREN entscheidung bin aber im endeffekt sehr froh das ich mich für ein AM entschieden habe. die gründe dafür sind ganz einfach:

1. wie hier schon oft gesagt mehr federweg verzeit mehr fehler (als "fast-anfänger" sehr hilfreich!
2. wenn es mal bergauf geht hat man mit zwei handgriffen ne TOP geo um die steilsten berge zu erklimmen. die talas-gabel ist ja auf 100mm absenkbar und und mit einschalten der plattform im fox dämpfer wird der hinterbau super steif!! er muss nur richtig abgestimmt sein. man hat das gefühl als sitz man auf zwei verschiedenen rädern auch im flachen gelände. eins zum heizen auf halbwegs flachen touren und eins für die schönen langen touren mit grobem gelände und steilen abfahrten.
3. meine motivation ist auch ne alpentrans und da schlepp ich lieber ein paar kilo mehr mit mir rum - hab aber dafür das robustere bike mit etwas mehr komfort. vor allem als "schwergewicht" 
4. xc sitzposition finde ich geht bei touren, d.h. 50km+ gar 
nicht hatte bei meinem alten hardtail ne ähnliche sitzposition und bin nun vom AM total begeistert. is einfach VIEL bequemer. ist natürlich mein persönliches empfinden.

5. durch die einstellmöglichkeiten des fahrwerks hast du die möglichkeit das rad dem einsatzgebiet anzupassen und kannst auch hinterher bei etwas mehr erfahrung auch die richtig schwierigen trails locker fahren. so wars bei mir...

könnte noch weiter erzählen, aber ich sag lieber kauf dir das AM und du wirst zufrieden sein!!


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2009)

ich gebe dir ja recht, ich bin auch froh NICHT das xc genommen zu haben, keine frage!!! bin aber vorher 4 jahre & +40 000km ht gefahren (ok, ok, manche brauchen halt länger...)
wir wollen aber einem vor-langer-zeit-rennrad-jetzt-trekking(!)rad-fahrer eine empfehlung geben.
@fehlerverzeihen: wenns dann trotzdem kracht ist er halt auch viel schneller unterwegs als mit 100 oder 120mm...
@talas: gebe dir zu 100% recht, hab die talas 32 an rädern von kollegen im einsatz gesehen - die mußte es dann werden (U-turn kannst vergessen!!) oft verstell ich innerhalb von 5min die gabel 3x (am anninger wechseln kurze schwierige anstiege häufig mit heiklen techn. downhill-passagen ab) - frage ist: wird ein einsteiger das nutzen können bzw nicht überfordert sein damit?
@sitzposition: xc oberrohr ist 5mm länger als am...
@kalama: vergiss nicht: vielleicht wird er ja ein forststrassenheizer...(die statistik spricht dafür...)...immer wieder treff ich leute, die über die art wie wir "sinnlos auf scheisswurzelwegen höhenmeter vernichten" (kein witz! originalzitat!) den kopf schütteln. & als forststrassenheizer verkauft er das am jedenfalls recht bald...so wird er dort damit ausgelacht. 
Selbst ein 25jähriges bewegungstalent wird ein gutes jahr freizeitfahrerei brauchen, bis es ein am "braucht".
rein von der kategorie her ist kein all-mountain (nicht nur das canyon am) ein geeignetes einsteigerbike. es ist m.e. rad für leute, die schon bewußt auf ein bißchen bergauf-performance zugunsten der bergab-performance auf technischen/groben trails verzichten. & bevors nicht wirklich grob wird ist das xc garantiert ausreichend (wenns z.b. das xc auch mit der talas gabel gäbe würd ich das fast lieber als das am nehmen)
(eine kategorie die ganz stark im kommen sein wird ist übrigens das am-hardtail: hinten 2,4er oder 2.5er reifen, vorne fox talas, steiler sitzwinkel, flacher lenkwinkel...superbes gewicht & handling, keine rahmenlager die auf die dauer bei meinen km doch nur probleme machen werden)


----------



## eHarzer (2. Oktober 2009)

tane schrieb:


> für absolute einsteiger sollte übrigens nicht unerwähnt bleiben:
> 
> leute mit solchem fahrkönnen wie in den videos sind allerhöchstens 0,01% der mtber!
> ich fahr 2x/woche am anninger, kenne alle von dort gezeigten stellen, fahre ganzjährig, tw. mit sehr guten leuten in der gruppe: von denen kommt keiner auch nur annähernd an das gezeigte können. auf den videos sieht ausserdem alles, trotz erstklassiger kameraführung, viel einfacher aus: der anfang vom "no limits" video z.b., gleich nachdem er - bergauf -  den rwr markierten stein passiert, ist sauschwierig. mit dem hardtail hab ich da eine erfolgsquote von ca. 1/15 gehabt (jede woche 2x fahren...), mit dem am werd ich vielleicht auf 1/5 - mit mehr übung auf 1/3??? - kommen, sehr gute leute auf 90%. aber so wie der da mit dem starren singlespeeder rauffährt, das ist eine ganz andere kategorie rider.
> nur für den fall, daß da der falsche eindruck entsteht, so könnts jeder können...



na dann bin ja beruhigt  aber ich werde wohl oder übel noch eine Menge üben müssen


----------



## tane (11. Oktober 2009)

wir wissen immer noch nicht, wie alt HaakeBekk & seine gefährtin sind & wie ihr bisheriger "sportlebenslauf" aussieht...das wär ganz wichtig für die gültigkeit unserer "tips"...


----------



## Krischaan (11. Oktober 2009)

tane schrieb:


> ...das wär ganz wichtig für die gültigkeit unserer "tips"...


----------



## eHarzer (14. Oktober 2009)

....nach den vielen Infos, Tipps und Meinungen hier im Forum, div. Zeitschriften und HP usw. wird mein nächstes MTB zu 99 % das Canyon AM 8.0 werden. Werde mal die Preise und Lieferzeiten für 2010 und 2009 checken und dann entscheiden.

Oder sollte ich mich doch lieber das Torque ES 8.0 entscheiden  das spukt mir nämlich auch immer noch im Hinterkopf rum.


----------



## tane (14. Oktober 2009)

zwar sind die infos aus deinem benutzerprofil spärlich , aber wenn du zw. am & torque überlegst dann würde ich zum torque raten, tourenbike hast ja eh schon eines, erfahrung hast auch um das "artgerechte biotop" des torques gegen das des am abwägen zu können - wennst also  fragen mußt...solltest das torque nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (14. Oktober 2009)

tane schrieb:


> zwar sind die infos aus deinem benutzerprofil spärlich , aber wenn du zw. am & torque überlegst dann würde ich zum torque raten, tourenbike hast ja eh schon eines, erfahrung hast auch um das "artgerechte biotop" des torques gegen das des am abwägen zu können - wennst also  fragen mußt...solltest das torque nehmen...



das ist richtig.....ein Tourenbike habe ich bereits und dieses wollte ich eigentlich auch in allen Punkten verbessern, deshalb dacht ich an das AM, nur hin und wieder ertappt man sich und überlegt ob das dann auch so reicht. Verblockte Trails oder extreme Downhills in den BP sind nicht so mein Ding, nur hin und wieder mal, eher das surfen auf normalen bis mittelschweren Trails und längere Touren und ich denke das AM bietet dafür den besten Kompromiss und größten Einsatzbereich.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> das ist richtig.....ein Tourenbike habe ich bereits und dieses wollte ich eigentlich auch in allen Punkten verbessern, deshalb dacht ich an das AM, nur hin und wieder ertappt man sich und überlegt ob das dann auch so reicht. Verblockte Trails oder extreme Downhills in den BP sind nicht so mein Ding, nur hin und wieder mal, eher das surfen auf normalen bis mittelschweren Trails und längere Touren und ich denke das AM bietet dafür den besten Kompromiss und größten Einsatzbereich.



Wenn du gerne durchs Eckerloch oder den Pfarrstieg schnell runter fährst, ist das Torque ok, sonst brauchst du es nicht. Das AM ist für den Rest auch dann fast zuviel.


----------



## tane (14. Oktober 2009)

von meinem am & der art, wie ich jungs (& mädels!!!) mit ihren torques unterwegs gesehene habe schließe ich:
torque schwieriger bergauf: lenk-& sitzwinkel kleiner, gewicht höher
bergab: die jagen mit ihren torques mit vollgas über die "großen brocken" daß mir die spucke wegbleibt (wobei ich natürlich schon deutlich älter bin...)- ganz klarer vorteil fürs torque; das wird auch heftigere sprünge wegstecken können als das am.
technisch schwierige, "trialartig" zu fahrende downhills werden das torque vermutlich auch ein bißl vorne sehen,aber das kommt erst zum tragen wenns haarsträubend wird. man braucht sich nur die vimeo-videos  oben anschaun, die meisten von uns werden die schwierigsten stellen in den videos NICHT runterfahren. nicht mit dem am, nicht mit dem torque, egal mit was & mit wieviel federweg.
sich gewisse "entwicklungsmöglichkeiten" beim neuen bike zu lassen ist jednfalls eine gute idee (das "reinwachsen" in die fähigkeiten meines am wird mich einige jahre beschäftigen...)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2009)

das nerve kann auch springen, wenn man es lässt...








glaube nicht, dass es nur am torque liegt, dass die leute mit vollgas über die großen brocken rauschen und du nicht . ich fahre beides. das nerve verlangt einem schon etwas mehr ab um es bei gleicher geschwindigkeit auf der strecke zu halten. aber solange nicht >1 m ins flat gedropt wird und sonstige drops nicht über 1,5 m gehen, macht das torque nicht mehr fahrbar als das nerve.


----------



## eHarzer (15. Oktober 2009)

...ich glaube meine Bedenken bezüglich zu wenig Federweg beim AM haben sich gerade erledigt.....das 2010er hat ja schon 150 mm also wird es mit 99%iger Sicherheit dann das AM 8.0 2010 Torque ade


----------



## tane (15. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das nerve kann auch springen, wenn man es lässt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schreib ich eh! (die jungs/mädels sind ja auch gute 20, 25 jahre jünger!). trotzdem glaub ich, daß sie mit dem am das gas nicht SO stehen hätten lassen können, das hätt sich zerlegt (dünnere standrohre, 20mm weniger gabelfederweg, & dieses coladosengeräusch wenn man auf den rahmen klopft...!). aber wie oben geschrieben: der unterschied kommt erst zum tragen, bis es für den durchschnittsfahrer ziemlich haarsträubend wird. selbstverständlich zählt der rider 50x mehr als der federweg (siehe mein oben gepostetes video vom starrbike...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

nachdem ich Hardtail, xc und Torque gefahren bin, schreibe ich mal meine Einschätzung:

angefangen habe ich mit einem Hardtail, da wusste ich nur das ich gerne radfahre, aber noch nicht was ein Trail ist und das es im Wald mehr als Forstautobahn gibt 
diese Sichtweise hat sich im ersten halben Jahr mit dem neuen Rad dann aber gewandelt - und genau in diesem halben Jahr habe ich wohl einiges an Fahrtechnik gelernt (starrgabelähnliche Federgabel, Felgenbremsen, schmale Reifen, immer schwierigere Wege...) und beschlossen mir ein "richtiges" Rad zu kaufen --> das xc. Bis ich das xc hatte, verging nochmal ein halbes Jahr. Als ich es dann hatte, lerne ich auch immer mehr Leute kennen, die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten wurden häufiger, das Gelände immer anspruchsvoller usw. also folgte ein Torque, ich wollte ein Rad dem ich die Grenze setze und nichtmehr umgekehrt  Rahmenstabilität usw.
Das Torque fahre ich auf allen Touren die trailig sind (auch 80km / 2000hm) und bin begeistert. Das xc existiert nicht mehr (unfalldefekt) und das Hardtail wird auch überall bewegt, mitlerweile aber aufgerüstet 
Das einzige was ich ausschließlich mit dem Torque mache, sind Sprünge und highspeed Abfahrten auf grobem Geläuf, das ist einfach zu Materialzehrend für ein Hardtail wie das meinige.
Den Federweg merkt man erst wenns schnell und uneben zur Sache geht, Technisch Anspruchsvolles ist egal, ausser man braucht die Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Metty (8. Januar 2010)

Um es vielleicht mal an praktischen Beispielen klar zu machen. Würdet ihr bei folgendem eher zum AM oder zum XC tendieren? Das entspricht so ungefähr der Vegetation in meinen Gefilden.


----------



## flyingscot (8. Januar 2010)

Kommt eher auf den Fahrstil an: für Race-Style eher das XC mit seiner etwas gestreckteren Haltung, um Spielereien und Sprünge einzubauen eher das AM oder so wie Jan auf dem letzten Video mit nem Enduro...


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar AM da hast du auf Trails viel mehr  Spass dran und bergauf ist es kaum anstrengender
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## T!ll (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist ne echt schwierige Frage, die Trails auf den Videos sind ja recht flowig ohne extremes Gelände, da reicht das XC schon aus, vom reinen Federweg her auch das MR (hat aber ne deutlich sportlichere Sitzposition).

Fahr die Räder einfach mal probe, hier wirst du von jedem ein anderes Statement zum Thema hören 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass auch das alte XC mit 100er Gabel enorm viel Spaß auf Trails macht (mit kleinen änderungen wie breitem Lenker und versenkbarer Stütze).


----------



## tane (8. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ganz klar AM da hast du auf Trails viel mehr  Spass dran und bergauf ist es kaum anstrengender
> Gruß
> Schappi



...& ich hätt genauso gsagt: GANZ klar: xc!

(hier [ame="http://vimeo.com/4558456"]Friday fun on Vimeo[/ame] brauchts die ams...!)


----------



## tane (8. Januar 2010)

@ crazy-racer: sehr gut formuliert!


----------



## killik (9. Januar 2010)

Nun gebe ich auch noch meine Meinung dazu.

Ich bin nun seit 3 Jahren MTB'ler, davon 1 1/2 Jahre Marathon und CC Rennen gefahren. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich ein 100mm Touren Fully von Transalp (Firestorm Rahmen). 
Nachdem ich durch die Rennen und das ständige Training (20-25 Stunden die Woche) die Lust am biken verloren habe, entschied ich mich von CC/XC/Marathon abstand zu gewinnen und nur noch "just 4 fun" zu biken. Dabei habe ich mich immer öfters ertappt wie ich nur noch ausschau nach jedem noch so kleinen Sprung gesucht habe oder mich an jeder neuen Abfahrt, vor allem technisch schwierigeren erfreut habe.

So bin ich auch langsam an das Leistungslimit meines 100mm Fullys angelangt. Daraus resultierend musste ein neues Bike her. Schnell viel die Entscheidung auf ein Canyon Bike, doch dann stand ich genau an der selben Stelle, wie sie hier im Thread besprochen werden sollte: Nerve XC oder AM ?

Ich finde es lächerlich Videos wie die des Trial Fahrers mit dem Singlespeeder o.ä. zu zeigen. Wie bereits erwähnt sind das evtl. 0,01% oder ein wenig mehr aller MTB'ler. Die meisten sind auf Fortautobahnen unterwegs.
Doch mich reizen eher die Wege wie sie in den Videos von "Metty" gezeigt wurden, welche auch in etwa die Wege aus dem Bergischen Land widerspiegeln.

Keine Frage, diese Wege sind mit dem XC als auch mit meinem alten 100mm Fully fahrbar, sogar ohne ein Technikgenie zu sein. Doch bin ich der Meinung, dass das AM die nötigen Reserven bietet um auf solchen Wegen den ein oder anderen kleinen Fehler zu verzeihen. Auch das XC wird dies tun, doch hat man mit dem AM mehr "Trailspaß".

Man sollte sich im Vorfeld genau überlegen was man fährt. Bin ich fast nur auf Forstautobahnen oder Feldwegen unterwegs, kauf dir das XC. Willst du ab und an so einen Weg fahren wie sie in den beiden von mir erwähnten Videos gezeigt wurden, kauf das XC.
Willst du ständig auf solchen Wegen auch mit etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs sein, weil sie dir jedesmal ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern und du sie am liebsten noch 3 mal hintereinander fahren willst, du auf Forstautobahnen fast ausschließlich fährst um solche schönen Trails zu ereichen, kauf das AM.

Selber habe ich mich für das AM 8.0 (2010er Modell) entschieden, da ich solche Trails über alles liebe und ich keine Abstriche im Fahrspaß haben will. Gepaart mit einer Vario-Sattelstütze (am besten mit Lenkerfernbedienung) ist das für mich die perfekte Kombination.


Solange du aber auf einfacheren Wegen unterwegs bist, kauf dir das XC, welches ein geniales Tourenbike ist und auch eine Menge wegstecken kann. Bin es selber 1 Woche lang gefahren(2009er Modell) und muss sagen, dass man eine Menge Sachen damit anfangen kann. Sicherlich ist es auch möglich S3 oder S4 trails (www.singletrail-skala.de) mit einem Hardtail oder Singlespeeder zu fahren, aber dazu fehlt 99,9% aller Biker die Fahrtechnik. Ich bin ab und an mit einem Singlespeeder unterwegs (Marcel Hahn, Deutscher Meister 2005) und er zeigt mir mit seinem Singlespeeder was alles machbar ist. Wo ich schiebe, fährt er noch locker mit einem lächeln an mir hoch oder runter. Doch wie schon öfters erwähnt ist es auch viel eine Frage der Fahrtechnik. Diese ist natürlich einfacher zu erlernen wenn man unten anfängt, also mit nem Hardtail. Doch wieso sollten wir alle es von klein lernen, wenn uns doch die Möglichkeiten gegeben sind die ein oder andere Stufe zu überspringen und ein XC mit 120mm oder gar ein AM zu fahren.

just my 2 cents....


----------



## Metty (9. Januar 2010)

Das halte ich mal für einen wirklich guten Post, der auch weiterhilft. 

Ich tendiere momentan allerdings zum Scott Genius 40. Ich denke, dass das Rad, nach dem was man liest und hört, die Eigenschaften der Räder nahezu vereint. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dann nicht jedes Jahr noch ein 2tes Rad nach Koblenz schicken muss. 

Allerdings können sich solche Entscheidungen bei mir schon mal gerne schnell ändern. Ich bin gespannt, ob, wann und was es bei mir wird.


----------



## DJayBee (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche gerade ein neues Rad und bin nun auch bei dieser Frage angelangt: XC oder AM? 
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln. Bisher fahre ich mit einem CC-Hardtail (siehe Fotoalbum, 2,5 Jahre alt) und fahre eigentlich alles was mir unter den Reifen kommt...Forstwege, vorzugsweise technische Trails auch an Treppen hab ich iwie gefallen gefunden *räusper. Meine letzten Urlaube in die Luxemburgische Schweiz und in den Südschwarzwald haben mir biketechnisch sehr zugesagt, sodass ich dieses Jahr wieder nach Luxemburg(Echternach) fahren werde.
Zurück zur Bikesuche:
Ich suche also einen *Allrouder* mit dem ich *möglichst lange Spaß* habe, weil ich nur durch einen glücklichen Umstand die finanziellen Möglichkeiten besitze mir ein solches Rad zu kaufen. 
Es sollte zudem eine *sinnvolle Ergänzung* zu meinem aktuellen Rad sein.

Was mich noch sehr interessieren würde...Kann man das AM ansatzweise wie ein XC fahren? Will heißen 2,25 Reifen drauf, Gabel traveln... auch wenn das AM n Kilo mehr an Gewicht hat
Ich frage, weil ich jetzt ein paar mal im LMB bei mir in der Nähe mitgefahren bin und da auch mit dem AM noch mithalten möchte, wenn es um den Uphill geht (abgesehen von körperlichen Vorraussetzungen)

Beim XC stört mich, dass man die Gabel nicht absenken kann, so tendiere ich eher zum AM mit mehr Reserven, auch wenn es für meine Region ein bisschen too much ist, aber ich weiß auch noch nicht wohin es mich nach der Schule verschlägt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einwenig weiterhelfen
Viele Grüße aus Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Januar 2010)

das AM wird sich in der luxemburgischen schweiz auf jeden fall pudelwohl fühlen. da dort viele sandsteinstufen sind, ist das AM schon deutlich komfortabler und wird aufgrund der geometrie deutlich mehr sicherheit vermitteln. die breiten reifen würde ich erstmal lassen. natürlich kann man auch 2,25 damit fahren. gewichtstechnisch würde ich mir bei den heutigen AMs keine sorgen machen, damit kommt man zügig den berg hoch. wenn du jetzt schon gerne technische trails fährst, wird sich das in zukunft sicherlich noch steigern. das geht ja schon stark in richtung enduro und selbst leichtes freeride ist meiner meinung nach mit dem AM möglich. mein 2008er (allerdings mit pike) macht jedenfalls auch respektable sprünge mit. von daher auf lange sicht gesehen, ganz klar ein AM. 
aber es wird nicht lange dauern, bis dir ein XC-fahrer genau gegenteiliges vorschlagen wird... 

achja... und du solltest dir schleunigst einen helm zulegen!!!


----------



## DJayBee (28. Januar 2010)

erstmal danke für die Antwort 
also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, steht das Am dem XC in nichts nach, außer dass es wahrscheinlich recht dämlich aussieht mit 2,25 über forstwege zu radln...(um zu den Trails zu gelangen , die ja hier doch recht rar sind)...gut 
Ich fahre mein Mountainbike immer mit Helm  hat schon seinen Sinn...hab letztes Jahr nämlich einen zertrümmert

Das 30-Tage Rückgaberecht gibt es noch bei Canyon, oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2010)

dann hattest du den helm in echternach wohl vergessen... 
man kann auch mit 2,4er reifen locker zu den trails fahren... man kann mit 2,4er reifen auch ohne probleme ausgiebige touren fahren... versteif dich nicht so auf die reifen.
das am steht dem xc in nichts nach, aber es kommt eben drauf an was man will. ich halte das am für das bessere allround-bike.


----------



## DJayBee (29. Januar 2010)

top 
ne ich war zu eitel den Helm fürs Bild anzulegen... haben da gerade ne Pause gemacht auf der Plattform wenn man genau hinguckt hab ich den Helm hinten am Rucksack  naja ist nicht das Thema...


----------



## dasLasso (29. Januar 2010)

.. wenns dir nicht um 2 minuten nach 50KM ankommt, hast du mit dem AM das absolut grössere einsatzspektrum! ich finde das bike unfassbar genial. es steht jetzt auch im wohnzimmer, gehört schon voll zur familie    im übrigen zeigt der 2,4er FatA. im harten schnee, wasdrauf hat. letzte bremsung endetet im 1m stoppy!


----------



## steve99 (30. Januar 2010)

also ich bin ja auch der meinung, wenn man keine extremen trails oder sonstiges fährt, ist das XC die bessere wahl. das vom rahmen her man dort eher tourenorientiert sitzt und nicht wie beim AM sehr aufrecht. das ist aber immer sehr subjektiv...

ich stehe im nämlich vor der gleichen "qual der wahl" welches ich nun endlich nehme...
da ich aber meistens "nur" im wald unterwegs bin, wo ein paar kleinere bis mittlere trails sind, tendiere ich zum XC.

im bezug auf das XC hat da jemand erfahrungen bzw ne empfehlung...tendiere zum 7.0, bin aber auch der meinung, dass das 6.0 auch sehr gute dienste leistet.


----------



## Machlovio (30. Januar 2010)

Stand letztes Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung.Für`s AM entschieden, bereue es nicht.Fahre auf Touren die Gabel eine Stufe abgesenkt und habe so noch, falls es mal ruppiger wird, noch Reserven.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## DJayBee (30. Januar 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> also ich bin ja auch der meinung, wenn man keine extremen trails oder sonstiges fährt, ist das XC die bessere wahl


das war im Prinzip auch meine Meinung, aber was ist wenn sich biketechnisch dein Geschmaclk ändert oder wenn man in eine Region kommt wo noch viel mehr drin wäre, wenn man das richtige Bike hat, klar man kommt überall runter, die Frage ist nur wie...und deshalb hat man mit dem AM denke ich mehr Türen offen stehen. Der Nachhaltigkeit wegen fällt meine Entscheidung also auf ....*trommelwirbel*  ...das AM


----------



## tane (30. Januar 2010)

...& wenn sich sein geschmack ändert & er wird cc racer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJayBee (30. Januar 2010)

sorry,
ich habe das nur von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen...
Mein jetziges Radl ist ja eher in der Kategorie CC zuhause, demnach wäre ein Geschmackswechsel in Richtung Racer eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2010)

nur so eine idee:
unser proband ist 17 jahre alt. ein 17jähriger, der talent & interesse fürs mtb hat entwickelt sich rasant. geht diese entwicklung richtung cc-racer wird auch das nerve-xc bald fad, entwickelt er sich richtung "technischer trail" wird er bald nach dem freerider schreien weil das nerve-am dem "jungen wilden" nicht mehr ausreicht.
ob nicht sowohl xc als auch am eher auf "reifere semester" abzielen, bei denen die entwicklung langsamer nach vorne  & die risikobereitschaft schon zurück schreitet?


----------



## steve99 (31. Januar 2010)

also ich glaube nicht das ich ein "wilderes gelände" komme, als ich jetzt bin. d.h. ich fahre meine forstautobahnen und ggf. mal den einen oder anderen trail. an dem ein oder anderen kleinen marathon will ich mal hobbymässig teilnehmen. d.h. bin ich der meinung das ich mit dem XC die bessere wahl treffe.

kann jemand was zu sitzposition sagen? ist das ein großer unterschied zwischen den beiden bikes? denn ich fahr eher mal ne tour als durch das wilde kurdistan... 

das ist scon eine qual...mit der wahl! und jetzt spukt mir noch im kopf rum, ob ich nicht warte bis die 29er mehr kommen...das wird ja bald sein. oder was meint ihr?


----------



## pedale3 (2. Februar 2010)

tane schrieb:


> ob nicht sowohl xc als auch am eher auf "reifere semester" abzielen, bei denen die entwicklung langsamer nach vorne  & die risikobereitschaft schon zurück schreitet?


----------



## hotracer (14. Mai 2010)

Ich stehe nun vor dem selben Problem.

Bisher bin ich mit einem 17kg Dirtbike (ja, widerspricht sich...) durch die Gegend gegurkt. Ich hatte nun die Möglichkeit ein, zwei Touren mit einem Canyon ES Bj. 2006 zu fahren.
Danach bzw. nach 1km bei der ersten Ausfahrt stand für mich fest: etwas Neues muss her. Durch die City fahre ich nurnoch um von A nach B zu kommen. Ich bin jetzt jedoch auf den Geschmack von schönen Touren mit möglichst viel Grün-Anteil gekommen (Forstautobahn, leichte Trails -> S0 und S1).
Wenn ich meinen eigenen Bock habe, darf es aber auch gern mal über S2 und ab und zu über S3 gehen. Letzteres soll dann aber auch das höchste aller Gefühle sein.

Nun kann ich mich nicht recht zwischen Canyon AM 7.0 und Canyon XC 7.0 entscheiden.

XC 7.0:

+ leichter als AM
+ Preis
- Formulare RX (im Vergleich zu anderen Anlagen ungewöhnliche Geräuschkulisse; nach vielen Meinungen hier zu urteilen)
- XT-Schaltwerk (das ES hatte ein SRAM X.0 - von der knackigen Schaltung war ich vollends überzeugt; Shimano ist mir hier zu lasch/schwammig)
-/+ begrenzter Federweg

AM 7.0:

+ Avid Elixir R (das ES hatte Avid Juicy; waren sehr angenehm zu fahren; keine Geräusche etc)
+ SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk/gruppe
+ Federweg satt (soviel werde ich uU. nicht brauchen; wissen kann man es aber nie)
- Preis
- Gewicht (dennoch ein sehr leichtes Bike; das ES brachte 13,2kg auch die Personenwaage und war um einiges angenehmer zu tragen als mein 17kg Klumpen)

Beim XC macht mir vor allem die Bremse und der Federweg "Sorgen". Den Rest kann man nach Verschleiß auch tauschen. Aber die Bremse sollte von Beginn an nicht die Vögel und Co. aus dem Wald jagen. Für mein Einsatzgebiet in der ersten Zeit reichen die 120mm Federweg wohl völlig aus - aber ich fange eben in diesem Bereich gerade erst an und habe wirklich Freude an den Touren als auch an schönen Abfahrten gefunden. Ich tendiere auch eher zu technischeren und langsameren Abfahrten.
Daher sind ein paar Reserven u.U. nicht verkehrt.

Theoretisch interessiert mich aktuell am meisten, ob das AM dem XC in Sachen Touren in irgend etwas nachsteht - abgesehen vom Gewicht. Schön wären Erfahrungsberichte von jmd., der beide gefahren ist und die Sitzposition etc. pp. vergleichen kann.


----------



## T!ll (14. Mai 2010)

Da wird dir jeder was anderes raten, fahr die beiden Räder am besten mal probe, das hilft dir viel mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotracer (14. Mai 2010)

Bis nach Koblenz sind es leider 500-600km. Mein aktueller Standpunkt ist wie angedeutet: wenn ich mit dem AM genauso auch ausgedehnte Touren wie mit dem XC fahren kann, würde ich zum AM tendieren. Dort passen einfach alle Parts zu meinem persönl. Geschmack.

Aber nach den Themen nach zu urteilen, scheint das AM den XC in Sachen Tourentauglichkeit in nichts nach zu stehen. Das XC bietet für das selbe Geld nur die besseren und leichteren Parts und dafür weniger Federweg.

Am liebsten wäre mir jmd., der selbst beide mglst. ausgiebig gefahren ist. Oder der aus eigener Erfahrung einen Vergleich zwischen ES und AM oder ES und XC anstellen kann.
Aber solche Biker werden Mangelware sein


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. Mai 2010)

Mein 2009er AM ist voll Tourentauglich und macht n Schweinespass.

Je mehr du fährst, desto mehr Federweg willst du haben ;-)


----------



## paradisoinferno (14. Mai 2010)

Würde auch an Deiner Stelle das AM nehmen.

Das Mehrgewicht resultiert hauptsächlich aus den dickeren Reifen, welche Du ja - falls Du es mehr tourig möchtest - auf leichtere 2,25er zurückbauen kannst.


----------



## nismo2002 (15. Mai 2010)

Mein Tipp: Klar das *AM* !!

Habe ein XC (für Touren) und ein ES (für's Grobe) und muss sagen, je mehr ausgedehnte Touren ich mit dem ES fahre, umso mehr frage ich mich, ob ich das XC wirklich noch brauche...


----------



## HaakeBekk (17. Mai 2010)

Haben uns vor 2 Monaten unsere AM7er in Koblenz abgeholt. Waren vorher dort zur Probefahrt und danach war das Grübeln welches besser zu uns passt beendet. 

Kann manchmal so einfach sein =)


----------



## Rademacher (17. Mai 2010)

servus,

könnt mir bitte jemand das Gesamtgewicht eine AM 6.0 in Grösse L durchgeben ?


----------



## pedale3 (18. Mai 2010)

..das Gewicht ist OK.


----------



## Strider (18. Mai 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ..das Gewicht ist OK.



You made my day!


----------



## Rademacher (18. Mai 2010)

solange es unter 13,5 kg bleibt soll es mir recht sein.
im notfall werde ich das 6er etwas pimpen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (18. Mai 2010)

beide sind sicher gut und du solltest halt vorher wissen, was du willst.
Ich habe gemerkt, dass das XC sehr wohl Vorteile hat bei Touren und da ich hauptsächlich zum Tourefahren unterwegs bin, hab ich mich dafür entschieden und es nicht bereut...

aber wie gesagt, es hängt NUR von deinem persönlichen Einsatzzweck ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (18. Mai 2010)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> beide sind sicher gut und du solltest halt vorher wissen, was du willst.
> Ich habe gemerkt, dass das XC sehr wohl Vorteile hat bei Touren und da ich hauptsächlich zum Tourefahren unterwegs bin, hab ich mich dafür entschieden und es nicht bereut...
> 
> aber wie gesagt, es hängt NUR von deinem persönlichen Einsatzzweck ab...



Das denke ich auch, überlege was DU fahren willst und entscheide dann.

Mein Einsatzzweck war z.B. hauptsächlich Marathons und Touren mit viel Singletrailanteil, deswegen wurde es das XC. Da ich vom Hardtail komme, reicht mit 120mm V/H dicke. 

Ebenfalls finde ich, dass das XC dem "Bike für alles" am nächsten kommt.


----------



## hotracer (18. Mai 2010)

Es ist das AM in weiß geworden. Sobald es da ist, werde ich noch einmal einige Worte darüber verlieren wie sich mMn die Position im Vergleich zum ES verhält. Ich denke, man kann mit beiden Rädern absolut nichts falsch machen.


----------



## pedale3 (19. Mai 2010)

..na denn mal viel Spass auf den Elbsandstein Trails!


----------



## Rademacher (19. Mai 2010)

servus, bei mir ist es auch das AM 6.0 in L geworden.
das gesamtgewicht incl. pedale beläuft sich auf ca. 13,2kg. die angaben auf der herstellerseite sind also korrekt.


----------



## not_named (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

möchte mir ein neues Bike aufbauen und gehöre auch zu der Gruppe die zwischen dem XC und AM schwanken  D.h. ich möchte ein canyon nerve frameset. Nur ist die Frage ob XC oder AM!? 
Durch diesen Thread konnt ich mir schon ein Bild beider bikes machen, weiß aber trotzdem nicht so recht.
Das Einsatzgebiet ist eigentlich mittel bis lange Touren (was für das XC spricht), aber es geht auch mal etwas schneller Single Trails runter, mit Sprüngen, usw.  (spricht eher für das AM). Das Bike soll also allround tauglich sein, nicht zu schwer und auch relativ schnell bergauf bzw. auf der Geraden und spaßige schnelle Abfahrten mit viel flow sollten auch locker drin sein!
Komponenten die ich bereits besitze und auf jeden Fall am neuen Rahmen verbaut werden sollen, sind:

Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 351 u-turn (Federweg 85-130mm)
Bremse: Magura Julie (Scheibengrösse 210/190mm)

Von der Gabel her würde ich eher XC sagen, von den Bremsen AM. Dann imponiert mir die Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel sehr, wieder eher AM...

Jetzt die Frage an die Canyon-Fachleute: Was meint ihr, welches Frameset besser passen würde? Oder ist es sogar völlig egal?

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Mai 2010)

Zunächst mal: Warum nur ein Frameset kaufen? Schon mal den Preis für das Teil angeschaut, oder kommst Du günstiger an nen Gebrauchtrahmen?

Wenn Du Deine vorhandene 130 mm Gabel unbedingt verbauen willst, eignet sich nur das XC, keinesfalls das AM...


----------



## kuwahara (21. Mai 2010)

Frameset lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich zur Einstiegsversion wirklich nicht! Wenn Teile übrig bleiben > ab in den Bikemarkt!


----------



## not_named (21. Mai 2010)

Schön und gut, doch was nutzt mir eine günstige Einstiegsversion, bei der ich mehr als 50% der Teile doch wieder auswechsle, da ich eigentlich ganz andere wollte und diese dann bestimmt nicht alle gewinnbringend los bekomm und zusätzlich die gewünschten Teile anschaffen muss?
Ich möchte ein frameset und mir darauf, nach und nach, mit den schon vorhandenen Teilen, ein bike aufbauen, das im letzten Detail meinen Wünschen, Anforderungen und Vorstellungen entspricht und keinerlei Kompromisse eingeht! 
Das framset von canyon ist natürlich schon nicht gerade günstig im Vergleich zur 5.0 Version, aber z.B. im canyon Outlet oder hier im Bikemarkt gibt es teilweise sehr gute Rahmen zum akzeptablen Preis.



> Wenn Du Deine vorhandene 130 mm Gabel unbedingt verbauen willst, eignet sich nur das XC, keinesfalls das AM...



Danke dafür!


----------

